# Porting ls2 intake



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

Have a question about porting the ls2 intake. I have heard stories of guys porting them and getting decent numbers just by porting them, so what im asking is if anyone knows where i could send mine off to get done and around how much because I am not well educated on working on engines, I can do from body work to suspension and just about everything else but when it comes to going internal of a engine i am lost in the dark. I know what they are talking about porting sorta but to actually doing it myself i would be affaired I will mess something up, so if anyone knows anything about this give me some pointers please. thanks


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

not pointing u to another forum, but on ls1gto theres a guy(pretty reputable) that does the TB and manifold for around $300-500 depending on the stage 1 or stage 2 porting package. (dont ask me the difference cuz i dont kno )


----------

